# Name That Goat Contest...ends Christmas Eve!



## MenagerieMama (Dec 2, 2011)

We need your help naming our newest addition....a 4 year old Nigerian Dwarf doe.  No joke, the naming well has run dry!  She gets picked up tomorrow, and hopefully has been bred back to a gorgeous ND buck.  

Follow our link in my sig line and help us come up with a name!  Make sure all entries are posted on our farm page...and feel free to let us know who you are by leaving your BYH name!  Thanks for your help, and have fun with it!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 2, 2011)

Fern
Cinnamon
Mocha

(I dont have a facebook so I cant post them on there.)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 2, 2011)

No face book here either so ...
Lilly ann 
Joan 
Coconut 
Nellie 
Peanut ( butter ??) 
April 
May 
June 
July 
Aug ... well lets just stop there ..


----------



## MenagerieMama (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm sorry you guys don't do facebook!   Thank you for your suggestions!  We want to see if a name suggestion gets the most likes on our farmpage...kind of like a poll.  Right now the winning name is "Waffle"!  ha ha!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 2, 2011)

MenagerieMama said:
			
		

> I'm sorry you guys don't do facebook!   Thank you for your suggestions!  We want to see if a name suggestion gets the most likes on our farmpage...kind of like a poll.  Right now the winning name is "Waffle"!  ha ha!


Love the name waffle though  !!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffygal (Dec 2, 2011)

Smore
Taffy


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry no facebook account either.

Patty
Candy
Clementine
Precious


K


----------



## Stacykins (Dec 3, 2011)

Hmm, my suggestions are 

Poptart
Popover
and Nutella

Yea, sticking with the kinda breakfast theme thing everyone has going. Whatever you choose, it will rock, though!


----------



## MenagerieMama (Dec 4, 2011)

I noticed a pattern when naming goats...most name suggestions are food!  It's making me hungry!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

WAFFLE!!!!


----------



## Genipher (Dec 4, 2011)

I, too, am without Facebook. So...

My husband suggests Barbara (because of the beard).

Or you could do what Prince did and give her a name that is just a glyph, like:     }
There would be no way to actually pronounce the name though...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Genipher said:
			
		

> I, too, am without Facebook. So...
> 
> My husband suggests Barbara (because of the beard).
> 
> ...


You could say smiley !! Come get your food smiley !!


----------



## Genipher (Dec 4, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Genipher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 4, 2011)

Genipher said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smiley , frowny , Laughy , happy , sadder , Crazy , Cutey, Lovey ????? Anyone else got a smiley ideas ???


----------



## Genipher (Dec 4, 2011)

She could be one of The Seven Dwarfs...hehe
Let's see. There was :

Sneezy
Happy
Grumpy
Doc
Sleepy
Dopey
Bashful

Didn't they all have beards too?


edited to say: No offense meant...I'm not sure what the politically correct term is nowadays...


----------



## MenagerieMama (Dec 5, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> WAFFLE!!!!


You like Waffle, too!?!  What is with that name?  Is there a character from a book or movie that I'm not familiar with?  It makes me smile every time I read it...and so far it is the leader in votes!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 5, 2011)

the good thing about the name waffle is when she is preggers you can call her waffle house... LOL


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 6, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> the good thing about the name waffle is when she is preggers you can call her waffle house... LOL


 haha!


----------



## Chicos Mama (Dec 14, 2011)

*Ellie-May* or *Ms. Sugar Britches*!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

Cappuccino
Marble
Caramel
Mocha


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

MrsDieselEngineer said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Cappuccino
> Marble
> Caramel
> Mocha


GOOD NAMES !!! Makes my


----------



## nstilwater (Dec 14, 2011)

Lilly 
MaryJane
Mocha
Noodle


----------



## LostLenore (Dec 23, 2013)

MenagerieMama said:


> We need your help naming our newest addition....a 4 year old Nigerian Dwarf doe.  No joke, the naming well has run dry!  She gets picked up tomorrow, and hopefully has been bred back to a gorgeous ND buck.
> 
> Follow our link in my sig line and help us come up with a name!  Make sure all entries are posted on our farm page...and feel free to let us know who you are by leaving your BYH name!  Thanks for your help, and have fun with it!


----------

